
Trail of Tears - molteanu
https://www.history.com/topics/native-american-history/trail-of-tears
======
rufi
and the current people in America often says 'go back foreigners' .. whereas
they themselves were the outsiders..leaving the past as mistake the current
generation of America should allow talent (who can contribute to society in
anyway and not try to create havoc) and should not create rules to restrict
based on religion or belief system.

